# Bad batch of testosterone and joint pain



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 23, 2016)

So I have a group of four friends that all that the same batch of testosterone cypionate from a certain supplier, they have all complained of extreme joint pain while on the certain product. Have any of you ever known a bad batch of testosterone to cause extreme joint pain? It is been about a month since they told me about this but I just wanted to see if anyone knew how and why a bad batch of testosterone could cause these symptoms?


----------



## squatster (Jan 23, 2016)

How old are the 4 freinds?
How many MG pr week?


----------



## squatster (Jan 23, 2016)

I would have edited to add this but it is off
You may want to talk to your supplier.
I like how you didn't leave the name of the supplier. Very honerable.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 23, 2016)

squatster said:


> How old are the 4 freinds?
> How many MG pr week?


25-30 2-3 mg a week


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 23, 2016)

squatster said:


> I would have edited to add this but it is off
> You may want to talk to your supplier.
> I like how you didn't leave the name of the supplier. Very honerable.


Honor always brother.


----------



## squatster (Jan 23, 2016)

Are they all growing good?


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 23, 2016)

Is that all they are using? Sounds like sides from a few other compounds....AR....


----------



## MattG (Jan 23, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Is that all they are using? Sounds like sides from a few other compounds....AR....



I was wondering that too. Adex, aromasin, and definitely letro will do that at certain doses...winny as well


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 23, 2016)

Many drugs, especially winstrol can "dry" out joints and very low estrogen can compound the problem if someone's using anti estrogen drugs.


----------



## GottaGain (Jan 24, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 25-30 2-3 mg a week



You probably mean 2-3 g per week. They're likely using a good amount of ai alongside which would be the culprit.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 24, 2016)

The NIH's drug profile of test cyp cites sore joints as a potential side. I just wanted to throw that out there...for what it is worth, which may be very little mind you. 

Personally, I've never heard a first hand account of this being a side solely from test use. In fact, as many have pointed out, it is much more commonly associated with AIs, as well as, low test in general. 

Nonetheless, it still strikes me as odd that all four guys experienced this. Which, in short, tells me it is certainly a common variable to SOMETHING they are taking. So, what else are they on is the next logical question?


----------



## squatster (Jan 24, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 25-30 2-3 mg a week




Do you meamean 2 to 3 cc
Ot 2 to 3 grams per week


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 24, 2016)

They better be running Anti E's if its really 2 or 3 grams of just test a week. Otherwise their gonna have a "D" cup real fast. No offense just sounds like something is off with the info. Maybe not just my two cc's....AR....


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 25, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> 2-3 mg a week



2-3 mg per week ?!  Forgive me for being dense, but this is not a measurement that is making sense to me...


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 25, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> The NIH's drug profile of test cyp cites sore joints as a potential side. I just wanted to throw that out there...for what it is worth, which may be very little mind you.
> 
> Personally, I've never heard a first hand account of this being a side solely from test use. In fact, as many have pointed out, it is much more commonly associated with AIs, as well as, low test in general.
> 
> Nonetheless, it still strikes me as odd that all four guys experienced this. Which, in short, tells me it is certainly a common variable to SOMETHING they are taking. So, what else are they on is the next logical question?


These dudes are only taking the Test cyp from a certain supplier at 2-3 cc maybe 1 gram at most per week... True stories bros


squatster said:


> Do you meamean 2 to 3 cc
> Ot 2 to 3 grams per week





AR-15 said:


> They better be running Anti E's if its really 2 or 3 grams of just test a week. Otherwise their gonna have a "D" cup real fast. No offense just sounds like something is off with the info. Maybe not just my two cc's....AR....





MilburnCreek said:


> 2-3 mg per week ?!  Forgive me for being dense, but this is not a measurement that is making sense to me...


----------



## monstar845935 (Jan 25, 2016)

And they aren't taking any ai?


----------



## squatster (Jan 25, 2016)

It is so tough to say
Some people get so strong so fast the joints and tendons arn't ready.
I know when I get to a certain weight my joints kill.
I also have a problem with holding water in me so my joints kill - but I am old as dirt
We're you able to talk to your supplier?
These guys should get back to you quickly and know what is going on


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 25, 2016)

Hopefully Magnus will weigh in on this. Interested in his thoughts...


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 25, 2016)

squatster said:


> It is so tough to say
> Some people get so strong so fast the joints and tendons arn't ready.
> I know when I get to a certain weight my joints kill.
> I also have a problem with holding water in me so my joints kill - but I am old as dirt
> ...


He kind of fell off the map around the same time


----------



## BigBob (Jan 25, 2016)

two things that kill my joints are winstrol and too much AI. Too Much winny and my joints hurt and muscles feel tight as hell. Too much AI and I get a little pissed off and just the joints hurt.


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 26, 2016)

My thoughts were too much AI on grounds that the test might be fake


----------



## squatster (Jan 26, 2016)

MightyJohn said:


> My thoughts were too much AI on grounds that the test might be fake



This is why I asked if these guys are getting bigger


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 26, 2016)

squatster said:


> This is why I asked if these guys are getting bigger


They gained 25lbs within 3-4 months


----------



## squatster (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice gains
Scratch the fake idea


----------



## MightyJohn (Jan 28, 2016)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> They gained 25lbs within 3-4 months



Damn....what brand is this again


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 28, 2016)

MightyJohn said:


> Damn....what brand is this again


It's the shitty one


----------

